# دورة مكثفة فى استخدام matlab من البداية حتى الاحتراف



## elhassawy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ثلاث كتب غاية فى الجمال عن استخدام برنامج الماتلاب من البداية وحتى استخدام حزمة السميولينك واستخدام الواجهة الرسومية للبرنامج وعمل برامج mfile 
والمفاجأة شرح التعامل مع حزمة السميولينك باللغة العربية والصور التوضيحية ماخوذة من البرنامج​


----------



## ادور (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## علي عبد الستار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد جعبري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الملفات الرائعه

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lady moon (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اابوصلاح (2 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## اراس القيسي (4 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووووووو عاشت ايدك


----------



## eng_moh (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## يحيى قناوى (10 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## ابو غلا1 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو الكاسر (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng-qaid (16 يناير 2011)

thank you very much <<<

best greetings


----------



## nazarnk (20 أكتوبر 2012)

يسلموووووووو على موضوع عاشت ايدك


----------



## sally abdulaziz (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## راشد اول (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## EnG:LiDoOo (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## مونتا (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك ويرحم والديك يارب تسلم


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ali48 (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

